# Bowhunting Geese?



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok. This may sound a little wacky, but has anyone hunted geese with a bow? I saw a video of these guys hunting ducks with a bow. It was unbelievable, but they had a very high success rate.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen it, and I am beating they had a lot of editing in that video. Tred Brata (sp?) did a bow hunting for Sandhills and he showed all of his misses and there was a lot of them its not easy but it can be done. The native Americans used to hunt that way in this area in the fall.If I had a lot of birds working close to a fence row I might give it a try. But the shot gun will be there for back up lol.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the perfect spot for ducks and a bowfishing bow that will work pretty darn good. I can hit two liters that are thrown in the air with pretty darn good consistency. 

As for the geese, I don't have a spot that would work at the moment.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


----------



## Mallard Canard (Nov 10, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


 
Really?


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Tred Barta also hunted mallards with a bow. I think he hunted for close to a week before he hit one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This thread brings to mind another absolutely classic M-S thread...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=sword

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

John


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


Where did you read this. I have not seen it in the rule book. 
And what is the difference of shooting them on the ground or water swatting them with your gun VS- your bow?


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


i dont think so


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


 
Completely untrue.

Here's the guide. Point out where it says a bird has to be airborn before shooting....

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2010_waterfowl_digest_web_version_331533_7.pdf

RESTRICTION&#8212;No person shall take or attempt to take
migratory game birds (including woodcock):
&#8226; With a trap, snare, net, swivel gun, punt gun, battery gun,
machine gun, fishhook, poison, drug, explosive or stupefying
substance.
&#8226; With any firearm except a 10-gauge or smaller shotgun
capable of holding no more than three shells. Shotguns capable
of holding more than three shells shall be plugged with a onepiece
filler, incapable of removal without disassembling the
gun, so that the total capacity of the shotgun does not exceed
three shells.
&#8226; With the use of any single-projectile shotshell. Bows and
arrows are legal for waterfowl hunting.
&#8226; By the use or possession of more than one gun for each
person in the hunting party.
&#8226; From, or with the aid or use of, a car or other motor-driven
land conveyance or aircraft, except that paraplegics and single
or double amputees of the legs who have been issued a
DNRE permit to take game from a standing vehicle may use
a stationary motor vehicle, or stationary motor-driven land
conveyance. &#8220;Paraplegic&#8221; means an individual afflicted with
paralysis of the lower half of the body with involvement of
both legs, usually due to disease of or injury to the spinal
cord.
&#8226; From or by means of any motorboat, power boat or other
craft having a motor attached, any sailboat, or any floating
craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or
sail, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the
sails furled and its progress ceased. A craft under power may
be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled
birds may not be shot from such craft while under power or
until forward progress has ceased. A loaded gun shall not be
transported in an automobile, aircraft, motorboat or sailboat,
motor bike, tractor, ORV, snowmobile or other motorized
vehicle.
&#8226; By driving, rallying or chasing birds with any motorized
conveyance or any sailboat to put them in the range of
hunters.
&#8226; From a sinkbox. (A sinkbox is a low floating device, having
a depression affording the hunter a means of concealment
beneath the surface of the water.)
&#8226; By the use or aid of live decoys. All live, tame or captive ducks
and geese shall be removed for a period of 10 consecutive
days prior to hunting and confined within an enclosure
which substantially reduces the audibility of their calls and
totally conceals such tame birds from the sight of migratory
waterfowl.
&#8226; By the use or aid of recorded or electronically amplified bird
calls, imitations of bird calls, bird sounds, or imitations of bird
sounds. Use of electronically or mechanically operated decoys
that do not produce bird sounds or calls is not prohibited.
&#8226; By the aid of baiting (placing feed such as corn, wheat, salt, or
other feed to constitute a lure or enticement), or on or over
any baited area where a person knows or reasonably should
know that the area is baited. Hunters should be aware that
a baited area is considered to be baited for 10 days after the
removal of the bait. Non-food imitations&#8212;for example, plastic​corncobs&#8212;are not prohibited.



And to the OP, Bowhunting geese is a blast! Here's one I took 2 days ago...


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

jpollman said:


> This thread brings to mind another absolutely classic M-S thread...
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=sword
> 
> ...


 
That was truly classic :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Do you use a field point?? if not then a small broadhead?? or what?http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...zCut_100gr_Broadhead&aID=503AB5A&merchID=4006


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

that second video looks like a blast.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I dare you to down wind the guys in the second video.The new meaning of getting rained on by shot.

:lol:


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just remember that the birds have to be in the air to be legal.


an old Mainer once told me "thems what hits 'em in the air's too slow to hit 'em on the ground". that was about grouse.


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks. Awesome. I'd have to work on my skills a bit to take one out of the air. I'm used to going after much bigger game on the ground


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I shot one a couple years ago with my bow while deer hunting. I was walking up in the morning and a flock came over me really low. I was shocked that I actually hit it. Thats the only time Ive ever tried it so im 100% right now.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

hmmmm...makes one wonder if when those giant flocks jump up in the refuge...if it was really a deer spookin them


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

kcud rellik said:


> Tred Barta also hunted mallards with a bow. I think he hunted for close to a week before he hit one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And then it appeared he hit a different one on the flock than he was aiming at.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> And then it appeared he hit a different one on the flock than he was aiming at.


I noticed that too. And it was banded.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

BucksandDucks said:


> I noticed that too. And it was banded.


Say it aint so. Haha. Sad thing what happened to the guy.

Id say Flu-Flu cedar arrows with the nastiest broadhead possible would do the trick flyin off a stick bow.


----------

